# sysutils/root(-)tail



## jmos (Apr 15, 2021)

In mid-2020, the port sysutils/roottail (version 1.2) was removed because it was "unfetchable for more than 6 months"; However, version 1.3 already existed by another source, so I've tried to built up first port of it:






						FreeBSD Ports – Open Source Software (jmos.net)
					






					jmos.net
				




I named it "root-tail" (as the binary etc. suggests), but be careful: This port doesn't care about the old package and its "name-wilderness", so if you're still using the old one: First backup your package ("pkg create roottail"), remove it - and only now install this one.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 15, 2021)

First: Thanks for working on ports! This could improve things for everyone.

Then, a question: Is it the same software as before? Because if so, it would be better to give it the same name and try to resurrect the port by submitting it as a PR 

And finally: Could you maybe share your ports in an "accessible" way like e.g. on Github? So, I could browse them without having to download a tarball? Just as a convenience for curious people like me


----------



## jmos (Nov 12, 2021)

As sysutils/root-tail found its way back into the official ports I removed that port from my ports archive (and added graphics/findimagedupes); So this topic is historic.


----------

